# Celeron



## Bluestreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Riddle me this,

I read where membership put forth that celeron chips do not have any gold content. I am confused now. Today I was given two old e-machine towers at a garage sale less the hard drives. The aluminum heat sinks alone are nearly a pound.

I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer but this looks an awful lot like gold to me.












I might be confusing the pins with the 'golden chip' 

surely its worth it to knock these off eventually with my mapp torch no? I mean to ask, there is gold content yes?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon,

Currently, and this will probably change in the future as Graphene is introduced into the manufacturing of electronics, every computer has at least some small quantities of precious metals. HOWEVER, all you have to do is look at the current price for precious metals, and compare that to the price of new computers and you can figure out fairly quickly that they must not have much precious metals, or else they would be more expensive. There is a good reason for this trend.

If you look at historical gold prices, and when they really started to take off around 12 years ago, you can almost put a marker on when computers and other electronics started applying less and less precious metals to electronic manufacturing. When gold became more expensive for electronic manufacturers to purchase, industry responded by creating more efficient methods of applying gold or precious metal plating to things like pins, CPU's, etc.

So although your Celeron has gold plated pins, it has such a small amount that you have to collect a lot of pins before you can obtain any significant amount of gold, or other precious metals. When you figure out the cost/benefit ration, considering things like cost of acids, time, energy, etc your Celeron CPU is more or less not worth processing. When people say it's not worth processing Celerons, what they really mean is that it's not worth it yet, and there are other CPU's that you can recover far more precious metals from, than Celerons or newer CPU's. I don't process any fiber CPU's. I have tried it, I know how to do it, but for me, so long as I can obtain material that is more cost effective to process, I will pass on the Celerons. If you are getting them free, then I would just collect them until it becomes worth your while to process them. That's what I am currently doing, so long as I don't have to pay for them.

People have tried to extract gold from sea water for years, until now it just wasn't cost effective to do so. Now however, since the price of gold seems to keep climbing, the situation is changing. The same eventually may happen with your Celeron CPU.

Scott

Edited for spelling


----------



## Geo (Apr 27, 2012)

hold the CPU with pliers and heat the pin, tap the CPU on the edge of a metal container to catch the pins as they fall. the pins are so small the gold to base metal ratio is higher than larger pins. they need to be saved until you have enough to process. the pins are Kovar and can be processed by boiling in hcl for a few hours.the Kovar becomes very reactive when it heats up and you will see the reaction start.you will be left with gold foil tubes.

remember, gold is where you find it.


----------



## Bluestreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> hold the CPU with pliers and heat the pin, tap the CPU on the edge of a metal container to catch the pins as they fall. the pins are so small the gold to base metal ratio is higher than larger pins. they need to be saved until you have enough to process. the pins are Kovar and can be processed by boiling in hcl for a few hours.the Kovar becomes very reactive when it heats up and you will see the reaction start.you will be left with gold foil tubes.
> 
> remember, gold is where you find it.



I stole my Mother's stainless asparagus steam pot for this very reason, that and casting flakes.

I will collect celeron's but only at a cost of free (the value of the aluminum, copper, and steel alone is worth it to me). 

This has stimulated an additional question: "should I segregate the pins from different kinds of processors or can they be harvested in the same container and processed together?

BTW Geo, I am saving my motherboards for you. I assume you process the paladium from them? You can pick them up at the Huntsville Sheraton. I am there several times a month. The knowledge on this forum is worth its weight in gold; well almost.

Jon


----------



## Geo (Apr 27, 2012)

most all the fiber CPU's can be harvested like that. the black fiber ones are a little more problematic but pose little more difficulty when you learn how to process them.

as far as the mother boards go, are you removing the pins from the PCI sockets? im sure we can work with what ever you have, just let me know when you collect enough to process.


----------



## Bluestreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> most all the fiber CPU's can be harvested like that. the black fiber ones are a little more problematic but pose little more difficulty when you learn how to process them.
> 
> as far as the mother boards go, are you removing the pins from the PCI sockets? im sure we can work with what ever you have, just let me know when you collect enough to process.



Not as of yet. I can see the gold but I do not know how to break them off. Thus far, I am only segregating cpu and memory stick foils. Four computers so far but I am going to make the garage sale rounds again tomorrow and hit up the local recycling center to try and broker a deal for purchase. Its astonishing what people will give you if you ask nicely.

Yes, count me in. I will let you know when I have about fifty if they are of interest to you. I recall they were.


----------



## plumbers (Dec 29, 2012)

Geo said:


> most all the fiber CPU's can be harvested like that. the black fiber ones are a little more problematic but pose little more difficulty when you learn how to process them.
> 
> as far as the mother boards go, are you removing the pins from the PCI sockets? im sure we can work with what ever you have, just let me know when you collect enough to process.



Geo,

How do you process them? (the black ones) They are pressed in and I can't get them out of the fiber.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 30, 2012)

plumbers said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > most all the fiber CPU's can be harvested like that. the black fiber ones are a little more problematic but pose little more difficulty when you learn how to process them.
> ...




Remove the cooper lid, then remove the black epoxi in the center of CPU( this you need to incinerate) and the rest break in small pieces and boil in HCL, after the pins is dissolve collect the gold and go to HCL/CL or AR


----------



## plumbers (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, great answer! Now I have a plan of attach.


----------



## Geo (Dec 30, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26q6ILMFe4k[/youtube]

here you go.


----------

